# Where to get Bulk Brewer's Yeast?



## mother nurture (Oct 13, 2004)

I have search high and low for Brewer's Yeast that I can purchase in bulk and cheap. Our local co-op sells it only in a small canister for almost $20! That seems really high to me. Is this what you other mamas find? Where do you get your brewer's yeast? Do you buy it in bulk? LMK


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mama,
We buy it at our local co-op in bulk...Not sure where you are but you could try on-line at www.mothernature.com or

www.vitamincottage.com You can call the 800 # for Vitamin Cottage and ask them where to purchase if they don't sell it on-line.They are a great chain of health food stores owned by a family in Colorado...The only place we shopped when we lived there!

I'll look the next time i'm at the co-op for the brand maybe you can get it direct...
I'll keep thinking of ideas for you!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

P.S. $ 20 is waaaay too much!!!! For that price you could get a alot more!!


----------

